# synchro apple tv



## lefaucon1 (4 Août 2008)

Bonjour, il y a rien à faire, je n'arrive pas à faire une synchro sur le dd de l'apple tv  d'un film ou autre .
Les seuls onglets qui apparaissent sur itunes dans appareils en service/apple tv sont résumé et photos.
Quelle est l'astuce ? Merci


----------



## lefaucon1 (7 Août 2008)

Il n'y a personne d'assez compétent pour répondre à cette question sur ce forum  ?


----------



## jicebe 07 (9 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Je ne peux pas te répondre, mais j'ai le même problème, je n'ai plus l'onglet musique, pour synchroniser ma musique avec mon mac. En plus l'onglet photo ne fonctionne pas, je sais pas pour toi mais quand je fais appliquer, rien ne se produit. J'ai l'apple TV depuis au moins un an et tout marché bien...jusqu'a ces derniers jours.
J'ai cherché de partout, j'ai les dernières version Apple TV et itunes.
Est-ce lié à la dernière version itunes que j'ai téléchargée récemment?
Je cherche d'autres forums pour l'apple TV parce que ici ça bouge pas beaucoup.


----------



## Gnk (7 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

Avez vous essayer une restauration sortie usine de votre Apple TV ?


----------

